# Having an accident in a works van



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you have an accident in a works van, does it make a difference to your personal policy? Van isn't owned , it's a company vehicle with no personal use and the accident was in works time. Have a normal policy on a privately owned car that's not used for business etc. 

Thank you


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You will need to disclose it on your own insurance, it won't affect your NCB, but it may have an effect on your individual driving experience rating. The question will ask something along the lines of "Have YOU been involved in any accidents, claims.......".

It is a bit like being caught and convicted for speeding when driving a works van, you still need to disclose it on any other motor insurance you are proposing.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I got hit by a PHS van the guy didn't care to be honest said it wont affect him.


----------

